# Gran Premio Opinion



## dr4cats (Aug 8, 2010)

Who I am: 52 year old, 148 lbs, 5' 10.5 " - B rider at 18mph average in hilly New England area. I'll cruise at 22 to 25 mph on the flat. I ride 50 to 75 mile in one session. My riding bodies tell me I have a gift for climbing. I am not a power house or a sprinter. i am a rhythm rider and climber. I also have mild orthopedic issues and low flexibility.

I ride a Tramac 54 for everything and fast group rides. I also ride a 53 Lechampion TI with DA group which I absolutely love. BD service is excellent by the way.

I am not made of money but I really want a nice steel frame bike in my stable. I like the Gran Premio Inferno and I was wondering whether anyone could make some comments on this bike and whether it is still fast enough to enjoy spirited rides with friends. Is it very heavy (maybe someone could give me a weight) and will it climb OK. How comfortable is it in view of my low flexibility. My geometry/fit is not aggressive with the bar being 2 inches below top of seat.

Many thanks for your input.

Phil


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Phil,

Although I haven't ridden this bike, the fact that it uses really high quality lugs suggests it's going to be stiff in the BB and last forever. TIG welding, although good, cannot compete with lugs when it comes to stiffness and durability.


----------

